# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  gizmo2

## finos

χερετω την παρεα 
 αφου το gizmo2 ειναι χ86 λιγικα θα μπωρουμε να βαλουμε windows σοστα; :Confused1:

----------


## SeAfasia

> χερετω την παρεα 
>  αφου το gizmo2 ειναι χ86 λιγικα θα μπωρουμε να βαλουμε windows σοστα;



εγκατέστησε του Linux

----------


## xlife

Με τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχει προορίζεται για Linux και μάλιστα για ειδικές εφαρμογές. Μπορείς να βάλεις windows αλλά είναι η χειρότερη δυνατή επιλογή. Αν δεν το έχεις αγορασει τότε σου προτείνω μια asrock με ενσωματωμένο επεξεργαστή AMD c50 που κάνει περίπου 50 ευρώ και αναβαθμίζεται τουλάχιστον στην μνήμη.

----------


## finos

ena ling

----------


## SeAfasia

> ena ling



*ena ling*
κάνε google τη λέξη gizmo linux

----------


## finos

για το assrok

----------


## xlife

Δεν μπορώ να στο στείλω από εδώ. Πατα στο skroutz asrock qc5000 να πάρεις μια ιδέα και θα σου στείλω μερικά λινκ πιο μετα

----------


## picdev

ρε φίνο δεν μας λές τι θές να φτιάξεις ? 
κανένα λαπτοπ πάλι?

----------


## finos

ok pm?  σοστα

----------


## finos

> ρε φίνο δεν μας λές τι θές να φτιάξεις ? 
> κανένα λαπτοπ πάλι?



ταμπλετα χαχαχα

----------


## xlife

http://pc-evolution.gr/mb-amd-asrock...f=bestprice.gr


http://www.techstores.gr/motherboard...00-itx-ph.html

http://www.e-gate.gr/asrock-qc5000-itx.html

----------

finos (16-06-15)

----------


## finos

> http://pc-evolution.gr/mb-amd-asrock...f=bestprice.gr



 λιγα ιο κι pci epres εγω θελω απλο pci




> http://www.techstores.gr/motherboard...00-itx-ph.html



expensive




> http://www.e-gate.gr/asrock-qc5000-itx.html



expensive

----------


## xlife

Απλό pci ???Εχει καταργηθεί πολλά χρόνια!!! 

Μπορείς βέβαια να πάρεις κάτι τέτοιο αλλα για half height κάρτες εκτός αν κάνεις πατεντιάρικο κουτί
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PCI-Express-...-/131305618951

----------


## xlife

σ εχω!!!
http://www.computer4all.gr/index.php...oduct_id=47812

αλλα είναι celeron....

----------


## finos

CELERON κοροιδεβομαστε

----------


## xlife

εεε αφου ψάχνεις παλιά pci!!! Πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς ή με celeron  η με τον απο πάνω μετατροπέα

----------


## picdev

στην αρχή έδειξες το gizmo2 και τώρα λες ότι δεν σου κάνει ο celeron , ότι να ναι λες φίνο.
Πες καλύτερα τι θες να φτιάξεις γιατί βλέπω οτι λες άλλα ντάλων. Δεν θα σου πάρουμε τη πατέντα

----------


## xlife

Αφού είπε tablet

του βρήκα και ένα μικρό κουτάκι

http://e-damianakis.gr/category-4/ca...66/12-far.html

----------


## finos

χαχαχχα πλακα εκανα για το ταμπλετ ! απλος θελω μια μηκρη mobo να την βαλω πησω απο μια 24 τν καταλαβατε





για keybord muse τι λετε

----------


## picdev

ρε φίνο τι θες να βλέπεις ταινίες και μόνο? δεν παίρνεις ένα έτοιμο android με αρμ ειδικό για τηλεόραση και με wifi πανω?

Η καλύτερα πάρει το rasberry 2 και βάλε πάνω το kodi που είναι media center με live streaming και όλες τις ταινίες και τα κανάλια δωρεάν.
και βλέπεις τα πάντα, απο ελληνικά κανάλια μέσω νετ, μέχρι δορυφορικά, ταινίες μουσική και ότι γουστάρεις

----------

